# Storing Kiln Dried Bubinga and other Hardwoods



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

bought about 30bf of Bubinga, and before I could start the project, some things happened and I'm.now in the middle of a move. 

Good news is I'm moving into my father in-laws house. He's Ill and we are taking care of him and my mother in law. He's great dude, gave me all his tools and.my shop just expanded from 1/2 a 1 car garage into the entire 3 car garage. Go uy even bought a giant 36x 24 steel carport to put against the house outside the garage door so I can roll it up and have all the room in the world. Really cool.

Anyway back to my question, how do I store this wood so it won't warp or bend? I was going to make a rack out of some pipe, but I was afraid that would be bad.. you know like two pipes about 2 ft apart sticking out flat....stack rows of them so I'd have room for more....I don't know. Should I cover it with a blanket? I keep it out of sunlight already.

Any knowledge would be appreciated. I want to buy a couple hundred BF of some different woods when I get this shop up and running, so I'd like to know how to do this for my Bubinga and the future


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

flat and stickered..
keep it away from masonry...


----------

